# Psyllium Husk - appetite control



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just thought is Post my experience.

Decided to give these a go on my current cut, initially bought them to make some wraps out of, but started taking 10g a day with water 5g in a morning a 5g gram with and afternoon shake.

The point being I started with it on monday and they did wonders to control my appetite! couldnt believe how easy it made it for me to stick to my calorie defecit!

Just to test today I decided to leave them out and I was really hungry come meal times (could tell a BIG difference).

I suggest if your cutting get some Psyllium Husk they have barely any calories in them as there almost all fible, something like 4.2g of fibre in 5g.

They can be a bit sickly to get down, but for 20 seconds of struggling to get them down i see this as a worthy sacrafice for appetite control.

just my 2c.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Ive got myself some for my DNP run to help with cravings. Cheap as chips too.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I started off with D Hacks sibultramine @ 10mg, then went to 20mg, then looked at more but didnt. No matter what I took I was always hungry!


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Iv now ordered some Psyllium Husk powder so it mixes and is easier to chug down, ill let u know if its as effective as the whole husk


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is basically fybogel isn't it.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

just had a look and it does say fybogel uses a psyllium husk extract.

Although id have to say its healthier to have the whole husk then just an extract.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> This is basically fybogel isn't it.


Other way around


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> I started off with D Hacks sibutramine @ 10mg, then went to 20mg, then looked at more but didn't. No matter what I took I was always hungry!


Psyllium works a completely different way, and its natural. I use it and love the stuff, I buy it in caps and take between 2g and 6g a day. Basically it swells up in your stomach, making your brain think you are full. Also helps control the DNPoo as well, or did for me.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Great on keto aswell.. Don't think I could take a sh*t without it tbh


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol, may try that on next cyut


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

I got it in powder form today and can confirm it works as well as the whole husk.

And thankfully its much easier to chug down, didn't even notice it mixed in with my protein shake!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

this stuff really does fill your stomach up if you are cutting. try putting some of the raw husk in a glass add water and see what happens :lol:


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Been doing a bit of research and glucomannan is apparently a very good source of fibre as well! Swells up 50x in size!! made up of like 90% fibre.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Actually purchased some today for the first time because it's one of the common ingredients on Protein-Pow


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dh2909 said:


> I got it in powder form today and can confirm it works as well as the whole husk.
> 
> And thankfully its much easier to chug down, didn't even notice it mixed in with my protein shake!


Its why I use caps! :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> this stuff really does fill your stomach up if you are cutting. try putting some of the raw husk in a glass add water and see what happens :lol:


Yuck! If you don't down it straight away it goes like wallpaper paste, I take the capsules.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

rectus said:


> Actually purchased some today for the first time because it's one of the common ingredients on Protein-Pow


Im gonna try and use it as a bread like base for some low carb pizza, will give it a shot at weekend see how it turns out


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dh2909 said:


> Im gonna try and use it as a bread like base for some low carb pizza, will give it a shot at weekend see how it turns out


Report back!


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Will do rectus!

I also got my hands on some of these earlier in the week, since my attempts to make a wrap did go quite to plan lol

They only have 3g usable carbs and 9g of fibre!!

Actually taste nice aswell

http://www.amazon.co.uk/CarbZone-Low-Carb-Tortilla-Small/dp/B00CZACDZS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374182662&sr=8-2&keywords=low+carb+tortillas

Dunno if anyone has mentioned em before


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dh2909 said:


> Will do rectus!
> 
> I also got my hands on some of these earlier in the week, since my attempts to make a wrap did go quite to plan lol
> 
> ...


60p a tortilla..

You lot must be millionaires.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

L11 said:


> 60p a tortilla..
> 
> You lot must be millionaires.


I only have 1 a day, hardly breaking the bank lol


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

I use this stuff a lot now too - @DiggyV put me onto it. I buy about 200 caps at a time from Holland and Barrett for about £6, I think. Makes me feel bloated as hell, but stops me wanting to eat. I found myself distracted at the office one day, realised I felt bloated and thought, "sh!t! Have I been eating outside of my diet or something!?"

Great stuff! 

I've failed to find any information on long term use of it, though - most of the online info is about using it to cure diarrhea (or loosen you up - can't remember). Not much info on long-term use as an appetite suppressant...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

BigRedSwitch said:


> I use this stuff a lot now too - @DiggyV put me onto it. I buy about 200 caps at a time from Holland and Barrett for about £6, I think. Makes me feel bloated as hell, but stops me wanting to eat. I found myself distracted at the office one day, realised I felt bloated and thought, "sh!t! Have I been eating outside of my diet or something!?"
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> I've failed to find any information on long term use of it, though - most of the online info is about using it to cure diarrhea (or loosen you up - can't remember). Not much info on long-term use as an appetite suppressant...


There should be no long term effects, either with the effect diminishing or it affecting your appetite permanently. Just think of it as false food, your stomach send s your brain a message that it is full, and your brain is no longer hungry.

That's a very simplistic view as it doesn't consider things like leptin levels, but will do for now. :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

How do you dose it @DiggyV? I take the husks powder at 1.5g.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> How do you dose it @DiggyV? I take the husks powder at 1.5g.


depending how long I have to go to a meal :lol: then its between 1.5 and 3g normally - mine are 750mg caps, so its either 2 or 4 with a huge glass of water.


----------



## MJS87 (Apr 3, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> depending how long I have to go to a meal :lol: then its between 1.5 and 3g normally - mine are 750mg caps, so its either 2 or 4 with a huge glass of water.


starting a diet and after reading this thread, i think i might have to look into getting some to help with the hunger lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I bought a bag from bulk powders, think it was a tenner for 500g (might have been 250g) I'm not sure.

I've been taking 10g (1 heaped teaspoon) with my breakfast concoction of 125g fat free Greek yogurt, 40g of almonds and a scoop of whey. Mixed in quickly it thickens up the consistency but is quite easy to eat and adds no flavour, and really makes a massive difference to my appetite.

I'll then sometimes take another 2.5g at lunch in tablet form when I'm at work.

It curbs my appetite just as well, if not better than ephedrine or sibutramine does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Must get on this. In work atm, can anyone link me to the H&B capsules please?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

How effective is this stuff at encouraging bowel movements?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Foxy13 said:


> Must get on this. In work atm, can anyone link me to the H&B capsules please?


http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=124&prodid=145


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Foxy13 said:


> Must get on this. In work atm, can anyone link me to the H&B capsules please?


H&B:

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=124&prodid=145&cid=309

eBay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Psyllium-Husk-Husks-Natural-Digestive-Aid-Health-Fibre-Colon-Capsules-750mg-x100-/121068907126?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item1c3044ea76

I use the 750mg from eBAy, but the H&B are on offer, only 500mg but good value right now.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> How effective is this stuff at encouraging bowel movements?


its a soluble fibre, so is excellent for maintaining a healthy bowel, and ensuring your movements are good. However if you get constipated, not ideal as its adding more mass in there for you. Great for controlling DNP diarrhoea though. :thumb:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> How effective is this stuff at encouraging bowel movements?


Very! its basically all fibre  It'll have you ****ting in no time :haha:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I use 10g a day of the raw stuff. Great to keep you regular :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Such a relief to know! Just ordered some from BulkPowders :thumb:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=124&prodid=145


And wait for the 1p sale


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> And wait for the 1p sale


Starts Thursday...


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Def going to pick some of this up. Contemplated DNP but don't really fancy it. So going to get on this and some OTC fat burner as well as cutting some cals and see how that goes for me.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

I have the H&B stuff, and just as an experiment, I put one cap into a glass of water. I was expecting it to go from looking like a tablet to something around the size of a potato (!), but nothing happend! I even ended up breaking up the capsule and all that happened was it turned into a sludgy paste, with no real increase in volume.

I think I'm going to try a different supplier...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

One more thing... how in the f*ck are you supposed to pronounce it?! I have given up trying and just pronounce it like a common sexually transmitted infection.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

BigRedSwitch said:


> I have the H&B stuff, and just as an experiment, I put one cap into a glass of water. I was expecting it to go from looking like a tablet to something around the size of a potato (!), but nothing happend! I even ended up breaking up the capsule and all that happened was it turned into a sludgy paste, with no real increase in volume.
> 
> I think I'm going to try a different supplier...


Try the raw stuff mate. Now really expands


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Try the raw stuff mate. Now really expands


Where can I get that?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Where can I get that?


http://http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/psyllium-husks-powder.html


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Silly um husk?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

dont add this stuff to your porridge lol , its like wallpaper paste lol , lesson llearned , i will cap it now


----------



## blong1068 (Apr 24, 2013)

BigRedSwitch said:


> I have the H&B stuff, and just as an experiment, I put one cap into a glass of water. I was expecting it to go from looking like a tablet to something around the size of a potato (!), but nothing happend! I even ended up breaking up the capsule and all that happened was it turned into a sludgy paste, with no real increase in volume.
> 
> I think I'm going to try a different supplier...


I picked up Yerba Prima brand powder from amazon, it works VERY well. I was shocked at how solid each movement became. From endless wipes, to 1-2 wipers every time. The only problem is getting it down, it is pretty grainy. Mixing in water kind of sucks, but use orange juice or put it in your protein shake and you won't even notice. I do need some caps for when I'm on the road though, will be looking at the same brand.


----------



## valavi (Dec 15, 2013)

isnt it a laxative?


----------

